# Show Attire



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

It very much depends on what classes you go in for really - some require a top hat while others are find with a normal helmet, in some it is tweed only while others it can be normal riding jackets and others allow jodhs while others insist on breeches... you get the idea! How strict they are with this depends on what level you go in for really as does the cost - you can pick up show jackets for around Â£30 or up to Â£300! As you say dressage I would buy the usual dressage attire and then aim your showing around that scheme set (loosely) in order to save money.


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

For lower level dressage, you wear black tall dressage boots; white or beige breeches; a black dressage riding coat; a velvet riding helmet; a white show shirt; riding gloves.
For upper level dressage, you wear black tall dressage boots; white show breeches; a shebly riding coat; white show shirt; black riding gloves; a velvet top hat.
Other english disciplines, such as hunter/jumpers, ask for a navy riding coat; biege breeches; tall black hunter boots; black riding gloves; velvet helmet; white show shirt; and belt.


----------



## Kallista (May 22, 2007)

Ok

Thankyou


----------

